# Koo Cafe and Delicatessen - Chatsworth (near Chesterfield)



## Glenn

*** UPDATE ***

*
Scroll down to read the review*

I passed this cafe in the Peak District this morning and sadly didn't have time to drop in but it looked lovely from the outside.

Has anyone been in and can they provide a review?


----------



## Glenn

This cafe has been getting great reviews recently

I'll be making a point of visiting soon as the amount of searches on this cafe name are amazing and the reviews all supportive of the staff, the ambience,the food and the coffee too.

If your in the area and provide a review for me I will reimburse the first £10 of your bill (sent to the first person to complete a review in this thread and post me their receipt)

Koo Coffee and Deli

475A Chatsworth Rd, Chesterfield S40 3AD

http://koocoffeeanddeli.co.uk


----------



## Glenn

I'm surprised that no-one has taken me up on the offer of a free lunch (see above) so am heading there with my wife for lunch this coming Sunday.

Review to follow Sunday or Monday night.


----------



## JonS

Will be interested to read this one, Glenn. I'd not seen this thread until I googled the cafe after seeing your tweet (a bit late) indicating you were in my neck of the woods, and it came back in the search results.

Having pretty much given up on the coffee shops in the area, I've never tried Koo myself. I have some good friends who like it, but I they're more into the whole "scene" than specifically the coffee.

Hope you had a good lunch









Jon


----------



## YouriV

Yes would be interesting to see your review. I know the shop and have there twice. Very nice people!


----------



## Glenn

From the minute we laid eyes on the cafe back in September (with smiling patrons walking out the door) my wife and I wanted to visit Koo Cafe in Chatsworth (near Chesterfield)

Seizing the opportunity this weekend we made a special trip to the Peak District for some sightseeing, coffee and lunch.

After being met at the door and offered a selection of tables (we chose one near the bar) we settled down to view the menu.

Jason, one of the owners was working the machine, a Faema Stylema, 2 group (from memory) and took real pride in the drinks he was preparing, discussing with his colleagues the merits of the milk and the grind settings that day - which fills you full of confidence.

Our coffees were delivered swiftly with some great little twists on a theme.

I had a latte and my wife a cappuccino, with proper chocolate sprinkles!, not just a dusting of powder like most independent cafes.

Koo Cafe uses Puro beans, which easily cut through the milk, with good body and taste, a nice crema and was served in clean ceramic cups.

Cubed sugar (brown and white) is available on the table if required.

We timed it right as less than 10 minutes after we arrived all remaining tables were filled.

The service was excellent, with a well drilled team working the kitchen and the floor, effortlessly, with smiles all round.

The decor is modern, with some chic touches (check out the designer wallpaper panels) and a good range of wines on their list as well.

We ordered light lunches, a Bruschetta for my wife and Koo Deli Sandwich for me (Ciabatta with Chicken, Parma Ham, oodles of salad veggies, and a nice mayo) and they were delicious. Well presented and extremely tasty.

I really rate this cafe and place it amongst some of the best I have visited in the UK (and there are not many that get level of praise) and would happily take a group of friends with me next time I visit.

After introducing myself to Jason we chatted briefly and discussed their beans, training and his passion for a good coffee.

I'd love to see more cafes like this one and am keen to find others that I can confidently call into on my travels around the UK.

Koo Cafe is worth a short detour off the M1 next time I head North.

If you are into the cafe scene and want to be seen then Koo could provide that atmosphere, but even with a healthy dose of well heeled locals (known to all the staff) there is still a welcoming element to the 'foreigners' who just happened to be passing by.


----------

